# Cross your fingers?



## Charity (Feb 3, 2009)

Those of you who pray-- could you send a few up on my behalf? We just went to the bank over lunch to see about getting a small loan so we can get a new (used) car to replace the heap of metal we've been driving. There's not much chance of us getting approved, as we had to file bankruptcy a little over a year ago and our credit rating is in shambles... But I don't want to have to go through one of those "second-chance" auto places if I can help it! The nice man at the bank took our information, and now he has to process everything; he'll be calling back tonight or tomorrow to let us know if we can get the loan or not. We HAVE to have a different vehicle soon-- the one we have is quite literally on its last legs... or wheels, or whatever. If we can't get a loan locally, then it's the second-chance place for us... I don't wanna. 
Prayers and happy thoughts please!!


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 3, 2009)

You're getting both from me Charity - prayers and happy thoughts for the new car!!  :support:


----------



## NicNak (Feb 3, 2009)

Both to you from me Charity :support:


----------



## Halo (Feb 3, 2009)

Definitely praying for you Charity :crossfingers:


----------



## ladylore (Feb 3, 2009)

I will be sending both Charity.


----------



## white page (Feb 3, 2009)

crossing everything for you Charity , even my eyes


----------



## amastie (Feb 4, 2009)

And from me Charity :hug:

.......................... :crossfingers:
......:crossfingers:   Charity's loan   :crossfingers:
..........................  :crossfingers:


----------



## Charity (Feb 4, 2009)

You guys make me smile. 

Still haven't heard back yet, but I promise to let you know. I'm not expecting a "yes," because of the bankruptcy on our record... but oh, it would be so nice. (I also have learned that I can't let myself feel hopeful about things that are uncertain-- I get too disappointed when they turn out the wrong way!!!)


----------



## amastie (Feb 4, 2009)

I"m off to bed sending wishes and thoughts your way.  I'll try to dream that its all coming true for you too


----------



## ladylore (Feb 4, 2009)

It sounds like you have done the best you can Charity. So now it's in their hands.


----------



## Banned (Feb 4, 2009)

Good luck, Charity.  I know the waiting is the hardest...:juggle:


----------



## Charity (Feb 4, 2009)

Well, no surprises here-- of course they turned us down. I thought I had already convinced myself thoroughly enough of that happening that I would avoid disappointment, but I guess I didn't do it quite well enough.

When we called the man at the dealership to let him know, he said we might as well come in and he could at least try submitting an application for us through his normal channels... We already know the car dealer, you see, because he was once our landlord for a couple of years and we had a very good relationship. I think he'd genuinely like to help us, but there's only so much that's up to him personally. There are set institutions which they go through for financing, and they're all the large, impersonal type. Since our own local bank turned us down, I don't see much hope of success with the horrible-bureauocratic-mass-of-red-tape-companies that the car dealers use for financing. Still, _trying_ beats _not trying_, I guess. So one period of waiting is over, and a new one has begun. I guess we should hear our second "no" within a day or so.... sigh. These things shouldn't be so difficult, especially when it's no big deal for anyone else! 
Thanks for all the kind thoughts and everything. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 4, 2009)

That stinks Charity! (I'm sorry).  One the other hand, car dealerships aren't doing too well in this market - so you never know....Still praying and sending very positive vibes your way! :hug:


----------



## Charity (Feb 6, 2009)

And... it's a no go all around. I guess especially with the way the economy is these days, no one wants to give even a small loan to anyone who looks like any sort of risk. 

The more we've thought about those "second-chance auto" places, the more strongly we've been feeling that it would likely be an unwise thing for us to do. We've wound up in hot water in the past, and (fortunately) we learned enough from those experiences not to make the same bad decisions again. 

But we have a new plan! Today I'm going to go talk to a place here in town that sells those teeny little motor scooters, the ones with itty-bitty wheels that are just big enough to be street-legal. You know, the ones that in the past only old people rode, with a little flat platform for your feet and a little basket... Nowadays everyone has them; they've actually become sort of cool, not just for old fogeys anymore. The amount of money we had for a down payment on a car is enough to buy one of those scooters outright, and I think I'm gonna do it. I've wanted one since I was a teenager, back when they weren't cool yet and were still the domain of crotchety old men, lol. If I go talk with them and everything seems okay, I think that's what I'll end up doing. True, I might not be very happy on rainy days! But we'd own it free and clear, no debt hanging over our heads, and it's important to us to do things independently. It's also sort of our little way of "sticking it to the man," if ya know what I mean. They don't want to trust us with a loan? Fine, we'll do things our own way. Lol...

It's not certain yet, but it's the next thing we're investigating. Thoughts?


----------



## Into The Light (Feb 6, 2009)

if you'd be happy enough to get around that way, i'd say go for it!


----------



## Charity (Feb 6, 2009)

Well, I _would_ have been happy enough...  They don't sell them anymore. The only other place in town that sells them wants like $5000 for one, which is so ridiculous I want to laugh in their faces. (They're normally about $1000.)

I'm repeating my favorite question once again-- why does everything always have to be so difficult?


----------



## Mari (Feb 6, 2009)

Dear Charity, I wish I had some helpful suggestions but nothing. When my vehicle was wearing out we switched to bicycles and the bus. I managed to keep the car going for a few extra months by only using it for very short trips. Eventually I was able to purchase another vehicle. :goodluck: Mari


----------



## Daniel (Feb 6, 2009)

> When my vehicle was wearing out we switched to bicycles and the bus.


BTW, I don't know about Charity, but where I live we don't have buses or even taxis. If I didn't have use of a car, I would have to do most shopping online.


----------



## Charity (Feb 6, 2009)

You got it right-- no buses or taxis, no public transportation of any kind. I'm just so confused.... blah.


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 6, 2009)

Sorry Charity.  Have you considered looking for a second-hand scooter?  (btw, I used to drive one of them when I was a teenager - loved them!  )

They tend to be more expensive now because they've become a bit more of a fad, especially with the price of gas.  But a second-hand one may be in your price range.  I was thinking

1985 Honda Aero NB50 Scooter - Toronto Motorcycles For Sale - Kijiji Toronto  This is in Canada - but you may be able to find something comparable...

Vespa Motorcycles for Sale - CycleTrader.com (for the US)


and in Illinois - Search For Scooter Cycles In Illinois - CycleTrader.com (used ones)


----------



## amastie (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Charity,
I don't drive at all but we're lucky to have a good public transport system here (buses, trams, trains.)  Since finding that my arthritis is plsying up more, I use a walker to get around and use more taxis.  As far as grocery shoppiong goes (and often other things too) I do that almost always online and have them delivered.

One thought I had.  Don't know if they are available where you are is an electric bicycle.   A friend has one and loves it.  He drives every day to work on his.

Take care     :hug:


----------

